# I haven't had the pleasure yet.........



## 1Alpha1 (Aug 18, 2018)

......of seeing one of these in person. I hope to one day. 

https://www.goodwood.com/grrc/event...-britten-v1000-is-a-hand-crafted-work-of-art/


----------

